# New Canon L-lens: EF 16-600mm f2,8 L USM



## eriksu (Apr 1, 2013)

*New Canon L-lens: EF 16-600mm f2,8 L USM* :
Some specs:
Built on Canon DO-technology from 70-300mm DO and 400mm DO, with 7 fluoride elements
Length: 485mm
Weight: 3780 gram


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 1, 2013)

Few hours early for apr 1 in my time zone.


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 1, 2013)

You want my unboxing footage of this? Nevermind, such a hassle uploading a 4K vid. from my 7DMk2...


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

nebugeater said:


> Few hours early for apr 1 in my time zone.




+1


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 1, 2013)

Had me going until I saw the box reads "lens hood included". Canon would sell that separately.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2013)

Great first post.  Welcome to canonrumors.


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2013)

You did not need to go in such trouble. You could just mention the EF100-400mm L lens successor post. There is a rumor for this lens every year ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (Apr 1, 2013)

Or you could just say: 35mm 1.4L II ;D ;D ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2013)

If only you could fit a 600mm L lens in a LP1319 case, and get the same IQ etc ........  ;D


----------



## Lgrant (Apr 1, 2013)

April fools?


----------



## distant.star (Apr 1, 2013)

.
This is REALLY annoying!!!!

Every rumor of this lens said it would be f/2.0. What the hell happened?

I'm sending a letter to my Japanese Senator!!!


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pah. They should have added IS and TS for that price. I'm going to Nikon


----------



## rpt (Apr 1, 2013)

eriksu said:


> *New Canon L-lens: EF 16-600mm f2,8 L USM* :
> Some specs:
> Built on Canon DO-technology from 70-300mm DO and 400mm DO, with 7 fluoride elements
> Length: 485mm
> Weight: 3780 gram


I can see a typo here. It is 16-1600. Hence no f2...

The weight is also missing a "0" and the length is all wrong... :


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL, I guess the most important aspect missing here is the price!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, we've been waiting for this particular lens for _ages_! ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 1, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Had me going until I saw the box reads "lens hood included". Canon would sell that separately.



With 'L' lenses they're usually included


----------



## Stewbyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

Pretty small box for what would be a huge lens.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 1, 2013)

U just gotta assemble part of the lens urself, it keeps the price low!


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 1, 2013)

What is a fluoride element? Weight savings?


----------



## pedro (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a good first of April L-for-LOL-Lens ;D


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> What is a fluoride element? Weight savings?



Nah, Canon probably wants you to chew on the lens when not shooting to improve on your dental health!


----------



## rpt (Apr 1, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> What is a fluoride element? Weight savings?


Like J.R. Says...

*Fluoride* is for toothpaste. 

*Fluorite* is used in lenses. Take a look at:
http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Fluorite_and_UD_Lenses.asp
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/lenses/fluorite_aspherical_and_ud_lenses.do


----------



## AlanF (Apr 1, 2013)

dilbert said:


> eriksu said:
> 
> 
> > *New Canon L-lens: EF 16-600mm f2,8 L USM* :
> ...



The super telephotos and f/2.8 300s come in flight cases, which are encased in a large box, quite different from the smaller lenses. A 600mm f/2.8 would have a 214mm (8.5") wide front objective. 

Impressive.


----------



## Tom W (Apr 1, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> What is a fluoride element? Weight savings?



Accepted by the American Dental Association as part of an effective tool to fight tooth decay.


----------



## John Thomas (Apr 1, 2013)

No IS????.... 

...anyway, can you post some samples please?


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Nah, Canon probably wants you to chew on the lens when not shooting to improve on your dental health!



After buying one of these 37.5x superzooms, I'll probably have nothing else to eat.

;D


----------



## J.R. (Apr 1, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Canon probably wants you to chew on the lens when not shooting to improve on your dental health!
> ...



;D ... Let's write to Chuck Westfall to put in some vitamins in the II version as well besides the flouride


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 1, 2013)

eriksu said:


> *New Canon L-lens: EF 16-600mm f2,8 L USM* :
> Some specs:
> Built on Canon DO-technology from 70-300mm DO and 400mm DO, with 7 fluoride elements
> Length: 485mm
> Weight: 3780 gram



Brilliant! Thank you for taking your time to make a great April Fools' Day post.


----------



## eriksu (Apr 1, 2013)

8)
Of course it has the new Canon Quadruple IS-system and the best thing is the price: £ 2499,- uk pounds 
-Erik


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 1, 2013)

poor effort indeed.


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot the MSRP - is $50,000 or $995?


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish it was 14mm instead of 16mm. Kind of a deal breaker for me.

I'd preorder it if it was 12mm.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

This looks like a great addition to the EF lineup! However, I am concerned over the photo of the box. Obviously, this was taken with a lens that has an incredible front focus issue. I think we ought to discuss this. What's the AFMA needed to fix this? Which technique or software would you use to assess the problem? The picture should be much clearer. And the real deal breaker is whether this will be shipped with the newer "pinch" lenscap or the old one. Finally, if this was taken with a prototype of the 16-600, then obviously, we should all switch to Nikon!


----------



## old_york (Apr 1, 2013)

but but but - 

what do DXO think of it?
I can't make up my mind about it until they've had a go with one.

and also of course, what does the master think?
no lens would ever come in to my possession without a thumbs up from Mr Rockwell.


----------



## Switch (Apr 1, 2013)

This is not as crazy as you might think. Canon make a Proffessional video lens that is:
*9-930mm f1.7-4.7 IS !*
It's called the DIGI SUPER 100 xs AF.






http://www.canon.com.au/Business/All-Products/Broadcast/DIGI-SUPER-100-AF

To be fair it is for a smaller (video) sensor so equivalent is 35-3500mm and it costs a fortune.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2013)

Switch said:


> This is not as crazy as you might think. Canon make a Proffessional video lens that is:
> *9-930mm f1.7-4.7 IS !*
> It's called the DIGI SUPER 100 xs AF.
> 
> ...



And as we previously established, it's NOT a camera. :


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2013)

AlanF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > eriksu said:
> ...



That actually doesn't sound too bad. If they got the DO part down right it could almost be usable.
Too bad about the inevitable $30K price tag though.
Sigh, no such thing as free lunch in telephoto land.


----------



## RS2021 (Apr 4, 2013)

f/2.8!!! what!! not f/1.4!!! The humanity! Canon disappoints yet again! I am leaving Canon for Nikon! That will learn 'em!


----------

